# China HSR Shanghai to Hangzhou



## Long Train Runnin' (May 2, 2012)

In a couple of weeks I will be heading to China for some sight seeing. Part of my trip includes a ride on China's HSR network from Shanghai to Hangzhou I was wondering if anyone on this board has taken this trip, or ridden any Chinese HSR in general and could help me get a better picture of what to expect.

(I hope this is the right section)

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## CHamilton (May 2, 2012)

I just posted a link to an article and video him another thread. http://boingboing.net/2012/05/01/a-267-mph-ride-on-the-shanghai.html


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 2, 2012)

Long Train Runnin said:


> In a couple of weeks I will be heading to China for some sight seeing. Part of my trip includes a ride on China's HSR network from Shanghai to Hangzhou I was wondering if anyone on this board has taken this trip, or ridden any Chinese HSR in general and could help me get a better picture of what to expect.
> 
> (I hope this is the right section)
> 
> ...


Steve: Nice trip!  , I'm envious! ^_^ My girlfriend just returned from China and she rode several HSR Trains, says it was Easy, Cheap and Great Fun! Clean Stations and Trains (theyre New! :lol: ),not Too Crowded like Japan etc. One Caveat, the Souviner T-Shirts are Very Small, she bought me an XL and its about the Size of a Medium here, it was the Largest one they had @ the Shanghai Station! See you in PHL for NTD!  The Timetables are in Chinese, she brought me one and it reminds me of some of the Posts we see on here! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

